# Which AC game is the best?



## Collen (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know if there's another thread for this. I searched, but I didn't find anything.
 If there is one it's probably dead.  

What AC game do you find the best? 
I think AC:GC is the best because there is allot to do everyday, it had the most holidays, it felt like you can "interact" with the animals, and it was plain awesome from how the graphics and music were.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 7, 2010)

Gamecube was the best. No doubt.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 7, 2010)

I think we all know for a fact that Gamecube is the best, period.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 8, 2010)

W00T!

Wild World. ;D


----------



## Vivi (Feb 9, 2010)

What is Population Growing? I don't recall that being an Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Collen (Feb 9, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> What is Population Growing? I don't recall that being an Animal Crossing game.


The gamecube version


----------



## Thunder (Feb 9, 2010)

PG and CF were both good, PG a little better than  CF, but i had the most fun with WW, my first.


----------



## HumanResources (Feb 9, 2010)

It looks like I'm the only one who appreciates the gameplay of the fourth Animal Crossing... All of the other games in the series have something going for them, The NES games in the 2nd and easy pattern design in the 3rd.

But I still like City Folk the best.


----------



## Collen (Feb 9, 2010)

Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> It looks like I'm the only one who appreciates the gameplay of the fourth Animal Crossing... All of the other games in the series have something going for them, The NES games in the 2nd and easy pattern design in the 3rd.
> 
> But I still like City Folk the best.


I like CF for the PG and WW stuff mixed (wifi and holidays), so that'd come next to PG. (in my opinion)


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 10, 2010)

My favorite is Doubutsu no Mori e+, but that isn't on there, so I'd say Animal Crossing... But that's not on there either. So I picked Wild World. =p


----------



## Vivi (Feb 10, 2010)

Why do people have to say PG or Population Growing??? It doesn't exist.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 10, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Why do people have to say PG or Population Growing??? It doesn't exist.


Yeah, that was the vague point in my post here. There is no "ACG". XD Animal Crossing is the name of the game, and "Population: Growing" is just part of the logo, as a sort of slogan.

These are the only games in the series, in order:
Doubutsu no Mori (N64)
Doubutsu no Mori + (GCN)
Animal Crossing (GCN)
Doubutsu no Mori e+ (GCN)
Oideyo Doubutsu no Mori / Animal Crossing: Wild World (NDS)
Machi e Ikou yo! Doubutsu no Mori / Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City! / Animal Crossing: City Folk (Wii)


----------



## Yokie (Feb 10, 2010)

LGTTC was my first and I never played PG. WW is missing some stuff that I like in LGTTC. Let's Go To The City is my fave.


----------



## Collen (Feb 10, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> My favorite is Doubutsu no Mori e+, but that isn't on there, so I'd say Animal Crossing... But that's not on there either. So I picked Wild World. =p


It's on there. Population Growing. (Does anyone have common sense here? If it says (GC) That must mean it's for the gamecube!)


----------



## Pear (Feb 10, 2010)

PG. Most nostalgia, holidays that don't suck, and it isn't a game that was ported 4 times.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 10, 2010)

Collen said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but no one likes it when It's called Population Growing, because that isn't the real title of the game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 10, 2010)

Collen said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no such thing as "Animal Crossing: Population Growing". That's what he was getting at. >_>


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 10, 2010)

Collen said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post was a joke. The point of the joke was explained in my previous post: out of the three Animal Crossing games for the GameCube, none are titled "Population: Growing", it's just the slogan. =p

Sorry, I just don't like it when people get the titles of AC games wrong. There's enough confusion that people have with the series as it is. XD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> PG. Most nostalgia, holidays that don't suck, and it isn't a game that was ported 4 times.


You're right it was only ported once.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't ported at all... >_>


----------



## Collen (Feb 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a port of the N64 game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 10, 2010)

Collen said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...no.

Andrew and I OWN the Nintendo 64 game (Doubutsu no Mori), and I can tell you for a fact that Animal Crossing GCN is NOT a port of it. XD It's a completely different game, lol.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 10, 2010)

Collen said:
			
		

> It was a port of the N64 game.


Animal Crossing and Doubutsu no Mori + are two different games. Animal Crossing was never released in Japan. Animal Crossing was based off Doubutsu no Mori +, but retained very little extra features from +. The shrine became the wishing well, many holidays were removed and added, and there were various structural changes to different parts of the game. Famicom games were also removed and replaced with mostly different NES games.

Edit: Actually, I don't remember if the Famicom games were in Doubutsu no Mori + or not... They may have been added in Doubutsu no Mori e+, since a lot of things in that game were inspired off of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is tough I have lots of found memories of the gamecube 1 but I have to say city folk because I have met and made some great friends I hope to keep along time.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have to say AC: Population Growing is the best; I have so many memories on that game that it isn't funny from planting gold trees everyday to making a Masterful AC Town.


----------



## Charles (Feb 11, 2010)

ALWAYS gonna go with AC for the GC. I'd say if someone played CF before they played PG, they would probably like CF better due to it having online, but PG was just a better game to me because of the way it was made.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

WW


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2010)

random guy


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 19, 2010)

^ fftopic: :throwingrottenapples: 

On topic: I can't decide which one is the best because I like them all equally.


----------



## Nixie (Feb 19, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> ^ fftopic: :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> On topic: I can't decide which one is the best because I like them all equally.


I'll off topic you off! :throwingrottenapples: 

Bye bye Aaron  

There, :3

Ehh... I like WW best as I never played PG (I don't care if you're gonna lecture me about the name, if you're gonna be ignorant and complain, then tough, it is there.)
LgttC was better, but I hardly ever go on it as it wasn't very easily accessible for me... >.>


----------



## Ren Partycat (Feb 19, 2010)

CF is obviously the best since it has way more stuff. But if you like classics, then the Gamecube one is the way to go. I'm not sure if CF still has NES game furniture in it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 20, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> CF is obviously the best since it has way more stuff. But if you like classics, then the Gamecube one is the way to go. I'm not sure if CF still has NES game furniture in it.


There's still Nintendo furniture in CF. Namely, the Mario theme, spotlight items and DLC.

When it comes to furniture, CF wins with the most sets.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 20, 2010)

CF has WiFi. That beats all. Wild World isn't really the best. PG was good. I liked it.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I just don't like the grass dying. Worst feature EVER. Sure, I'm okay with weeds but Grass dying? Utter bull.


----------



## nfsfan18 (Feb 21, 2010)

I would say AC:CF because I haven't experienced AC:WW or ACG. One day I went to blockbuster and I was going to get Wild World but then I remembered that I lost my DS so I got AC:CF instead. I want to try ACG, but don't know where to find it. can anyone explain what AC:WW and ACG are like?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

CF, it's kinda the same as WW, but still. I like that it's on the wii.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 21, 2010)

Wild World, my friends and I used to go to each others' houses and play for a long time.


----------



## Shiny Star (Feb 22, 2010)

Personally, Wild World, seeing as I never played PG moreover, the wii game kind of got boring way after wild world. Like four months in.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Mar 11, 2010)

I would say City Folk... mostly because I haven't played the other 2 in their entirety. If I had the time, I would play PG for a year. Most people seem to like that game the best.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

STOP SAYING "PG"!! GAH!!! .-.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> STOP SAYING "PG"!! GAH!!! .-.


Whats so bad about PG? It's just an abbreviation, like WW, or CF (LgttC)


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 12, 2010)

Turbo Tails said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not an official subtitle therefore the game technically isn't called ACG, but I personally still call it that as it helps specify which AC game I'm talking about.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 12, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> My favorite is Doubutsu no Mori e+, but that isn't on there, so I'd say Animal Crossing... But that's not on there either. So I picked Wild World. =p


Japanese one?

@Jas0n

It's on the game, so it is an official title.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 13, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's not. "Population: Growing!" isn't a title, it's a slogan. Just because it's on the cover doesn't mean it's part of the title. You don't call New Super Mario Bros. Wii "New Super Mario Bros. Wii: Up to 4 Players!", do you? "Up to 4 Players!" is clearly visible on the cover, so by your logic, it should be part of the title, right? Face it, "Population: Growing!" isn't part of the title. It's never called that on anything official, and the spine of the game case (which always has the full title of the game on it) says only "Animal Crossing". If you don't believe me, look here.


----------

